# Die Bundesregierung will, Großbritannien tut



## sascha (11 November 2004)

Schon interessant: In Großbritannien verhängt man mal so eben 60.000 Pfund Strafe gegen  einen unseriösen Dialer-Anbieter. Deutschland ist da ganz offensichtlich noch nicht so weit. Dort handelt man nicht, dort  "will" man nur handeln. Ob Lippenbekenntnisse eher helfen als saftige Geldstrafen?


----------



## dvill (11 November 2004)

Die hinlänglich bekannten Textbausteine unserer Regierung sind dort im fünften jährlichen Aufguss neu sortiert. So klingt das immer, wenn schon der Wille fehlt, etwas zu tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (11 November 2004)

Es gibt auch das Originaldokument der Antwort, in der mit vielen Worten ebenso viel Tatenlosigkeit hübsch beschrieben wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## cicojaka (11 November 2004)

Man sollte die ICSTIS nicht über die Maße loben, aber die handelten schon zu Zeiten recht konsequent, zu denen die Bundesregierung bzw. die Verbraucherministerin R.K., dies alles noch dem Markt überlassen wollte...

Realität in Deutschland, März 2002
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25505

Realität in UK, Herbst 2002
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/10/23/euro_porn_ops_fined/

deutsch:
http://www.intern.de/news/3640.html

zur Erinnerung: Die beteiligte deutsche Firma war "Premium Call", die spanische Firma "Greenock SL".

Da gibt es viel, worüber es sich wundern lässt... Wenn die ICSTIS die für zwei Jahre sperrt, wie können die dann munter in der Schweiz 2003 ein Nummernwiderrufungsverfahren kriegen? Gab es/GIbt es da keine Kommunikation??? BAKOM hatte offenbar sogar _zeitgleich_ ein NUmmernwiderrufungsverfahren gegen Greenock laufen (laut Auskunft der BAKOM war das Oktober 2002)


			
				BAKOM 2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Nummernwiderrufsverfahren–Greenock S.L., C/Guillen Moncada 24J, E-07180 Santa Ponsa–Premiatel LTD, Suite 4G, Elliot Hotel Gorvernor, E-00000 Gibraltar


???

Warum ist denn nie jemand auf die Idee gekommen, die Internetadresse der Greenock SL anzukucken?  erhellend... . Oder die der " Premium Call ??? Sehr erhellend... Naja, der 2-Jahres-Bann wäre ja erst vor ein paar Wochen abgelaufen  Vielleicht kuckt ja wenigstens jetzt mal jemand genauer nach, oder jemand hat eine Idee, wie man das wo nachfragen/anbringen könnte...

Ist nicht ganz ohne aktuellen Bezug, denn  hier  werden z.B. Dialerdienste "under investigation" genannt:


			
				Guardian schrieb:
			
		

> ... Premiatel (Santa Ponsa Spain)
> 0909 024 0026, 0909 024 0061 - 0212, 0909 024 0251 - 4400, 0909 792 0056 - 0061


 und wohin führen die? 


			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Premiatel Ltd
> Apartado de Correos 123
> E- 07180 Santa Ponsa
> Mallorca - Baleares
> ...



Na da kuck einer an, Premiatel ist ja ...  Greenock SL . Wie war das mit "banned for 2 years"?

zur Ergänzung/Erinnerung


			
				Gal schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schweiz wurde ebenfalls eine Mehrwertnummern-Zuteilung an die *Greenock* widerrufen:
> 
> Procédure de révocation de numéro
> *Greenock S.L., *
> ...



Wie viel Tatenlosigkeit ist mit Unwissenheit erklärbar?


----------



## A John (11 November 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Tatenlosigkeit ist mit Unwissenheit erklärbar?


Nach meinem Gefühl verteilt es sich bei der Gesetzgebung etwa so:

Unwissenheit.  10%
Ignoranz:  10%
Korruption:  20%
(Berater)vertragliche Verpflichtungen:  30%
Parteitaktische Gründe  30%
Fachliche Kompetenz:  Null (!= 0) !

Bei letztgenanntem Wert bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Gruss A. John


----------



## sascha (12 November 2004)

Und gleich nochmal (nicht bei uns in Deutschland natürlich):



> UK fines premium dial firms
> 
> Rupert Jones
> Friday November 12, 2004
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/story/0,3604,1349417,00.html


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich nochmal (nicht bei uns in Deutschland natürlich):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatten wir hier auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5049&highlight=edvan


----------

